# SNRH / Kotug



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi all,
yesterday 18/1 the three ex SRNH tugs that were in Falmouth sailed in convoy for Oporto. Also noticed that RT Antonie is heading there from Rotterdam. Anybody heard about a new contract in Portugal?
Regards - Job (TugDoc)


----------

